# Trade Autoglym



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone know where I can buy trade Autoglym in the Newtownards/ Belfast area? I'm not in the trade but it would be much better value to buy the trade stuff.

I can get it off eBay but postage is quite expensive and I don't want a 5ltr bottle leaking on it's way to me!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Would like some EGP in 5 litre myself....droooooll.... Love that stuff cant get enough of it!!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Give these chaps a call, they should be able to help you:

Woodstock Autocare
(David Davidson)	
Office: 028 90455576	
[email protected]


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks,

I had tried emailing them previously but didnt get a response. I will drop them another email now.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, that's not good. If you (or anyone else for that matter) have trouble getting a response from a franchisee PM us and we will chase it up for you.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I got a response this morning from David. I think the email address I had got online was possibly an old one which is why I had not got a respond from him.

Sorted now thanks


----------



## rbk (Apr 16, 2011)

how do i get the number for the person who covers north tipperary


----------



## rbk (Apr 16, 2011)

????????????????????????????????????


----------



## rbk (Apr 16, 2011)

????????????????????


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

rbk said:


> how do i get the number for the person who covers north tipperary


Would they travel that far,apparently its a long way.............

(sorry couldnt help it).


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rbk said:


> ????????????????????????????????????


maybe contact autoglym direct?????????????????


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

rbk said:


> how do i get the number for the person who covers north tipperary


You need to contact the Irish distributor for AG :thumb:


----------



## paulbraniff77 (Jul 17, 2012)

david 07802673478 autoglym rep belfast etc sound guy and knows his stuff


----------

